# Good long experience but no degree



## Vishal9988 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi all 
I'm from India and currently working in my own family business,from last 8 years started as An executive and now working as director operations and administrations,.i was unable to complete my graduation due to sudden death in family and only attended 5 semesters out of 6 , I have 5 semester marksheets but didn't completed my graduation, want to work full time in Dubai and also have plans for studies sometime later , so is there any chances of me getting a good job with good salary in Dubai. Please help me out guys and thanks in advance


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

You might be lucky but there is increasing emphasis on qualifications. In a situation like yours I would suggest you go back to complete your bachelor's degree or enrol in an appropriate MSc on-line from a reputable university, some of which can be achieved in as little as 12 months. Genearlly speaking, you will start from a much better position if you have a degree than if you go back to study later. 
I just finished an MSc and although I got no better position, at least I get to keep my job 
Actually, having thought some more about your experience you may struggle with experience in a family business only as it is unlikely you will be able to get any independent unbiased references. The degree route is definitely the way you should go.


----------

